# Do I really need a winch?



## jklett (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a 14' StarCraft semi v that fully loaded weighs maybe 500#. The winch I have is a pain to use so last time out I just pulled it on the trailer with a rope then hooked it to the winch. Can I do without the winch all together and just use a ratchet strap to tie the bow down?


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 23, 2013)

A pain to use? What does that mean? I wouldn't want to be without a winch.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 23, 2013)

I would just purchase a new 600 lb wench for $34 or so and be done with it if your wench is a pain.


----------



## overboard (Aug 23, 2013)

I would keep a winch on, just in case. Nothing says you have to use it to load the boat.


----------



## jklett (Aug 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327151#p327151 said:


> overboard » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]I would keep a winch on, just in case. Nothing says you have to use it to load the boat.


I didn't think of that, I had always used a winch to load and this was the first time I didn't. It was just much quicker and easier to pull it on with the rope so that's why I was asking. 

To answer what I mean about it being a pain, the winch on this trailer has a very long handle and a low ratio so it is literally painful on my shoulder to crank up 15' of strap with(and takes forever). It would probably be good for a bigger heavier boat but it does work and it was free.

I guess I will just leave it on and not use it to load unless I really need to. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327154#p327154 said:


> jklett » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327151#p327151 said:
> ...




For a tin boat, I have never seen anyone use the winch except for the last 2-3 feet. My boat is pushed away from the dock and pulled onto the trailer as far as I can using just a rope. Then snugged up to the stop using the winch.


----------



## jethro (Aug 30, 2013)

My boat sounds like yours, maybe mine is a bit heavier, but I couldn't live without my winch. Especially in the wind when it doesn't line up perfectly, or shallow launches, or when I am on a river with a lot of current. My boat is about 550# for the hull, probably more like 750-850lbs as it sits though. 14' Starcraft:


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 30, 2013)

There's no way I would be able to load my boat onto my trailer without a winch. For me it's an absolute necessity. I use a rope to get it aligned and pull it up onto it using the side guides I added, but I still need the winch to pull it the last 5-8' and bring it up snug.


----------



## Gotem (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't forget the safety chain. Sometimes the cable or strap from the winch will break.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Sep 3, 2013)

Gotem said:


> Don't forget the safety chain. Sometimes the cable or strap from the winch will break.



Definitely great advice.

Without that safety chain on the post the only thing holding that winch strap tight is the small lock stopping the winch from unreeling


----------

